# Week 4 of flower and all the large fan leaves turning yellow?



## degenerative_disc (Aug 8, 2009)

Title says it all

I have one plant that is in week 4 and all the large fan leaves are turning yellow and falling off. Is this normal? The smaller leaves around the budds that are starting to develop are still a nice green and healthy. Is this normal or do I have a problem Houston?

Cheers!!!


----------



## jmansweed (Aug 8, 2009)

I'd say you may have a problem - we need some pics. It's hard to say what it is with-out them. First off, there are mobile and immobile nutrients. If theres not enough of a particular type of nute in certain parts of the plant it will pull that nute from else-where, like the fan leaves. This is an example of a mobile nute defeciency. When the whole plant suffers it typically is immobile. I'd post some pics but to start I'd ask myself some questions to determine whats wrong. Are the viens of the leaves still dark or is the whole leaf pale? Are there any dead edges or necrotic spots on the leaf? Are your stems purple? Answers to these types of questions and a description of your feeding cycle will help determine the issue. Best of luck...........


----------



## tcbud (Aug 8, 2009)

Are you growing outside? I am and I get some yellow and falling off leaves bout this time of the season, the plants are changing to flower.  What I understand is that the plant when in flower get some yellowing leaves that will die.  I think this is due to the plant going thru it's lifecycle.  I had a few plants last year that had almost no "fan" leaves left at all, only leaves on the buds.  I do give my girls flowering nutes that have some nitrogen in them tho.

Yes Apollo you are good to go.


----------



## degenerative_disc (Aug 8, 2009)

No, growing in my shed. My other 2 girls are doing ok but they have slowed down a little. I dont normaly worry about leaves and stuff as the plant is a WEED and they seem to be very tough. I just wondered if all the big fan leaves going yellow was an indication of a serious problem? I realy dont get to upset about problems as they are only weeds and they will grow without our help, I just try to make them happy as they get there!

Cheers!!!


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 8, 2009)

I take off all fan leaves at the main stalk when im growing indoors. This opens up way more light for the lower stuff. Just pinch em off!


----------



## Hick (Aug 9, 2009)

"flowers" can not/do not utilize the light. The green parts do. Removing fan leaves is nearlly 'always' counter productive.  They are the "energy source" for your plants health and growth.
hXXp://www.emc.maricopa.edu/faculty/farabee/BIOBK/BioBookPS.html <--_Photosynthesis_


----------



## degenerative_disc (Aug 9, 2009)

So what do you think it is Hick?

Cheers!!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 9, 2009)

Helloo DD 

Click 'Quote' at the bottom right and fill this in 



> SOIL:
> 
> How long has this problem been going on?
> 
> ...



eace:


----------



## Hick (Aug 9, 2009)

..at "4 weeks" in, it sounds a little early to be losing a 'lot' of leaves, but "IMO" it is time to begin to see 'some' lower fans yellowing.  
IME, carrying on with high N veg nutrients through the first 2 weeks of the onset of flowering, has helped in deterring early chlorosis later in flower. "IMO" they 'need' the extra N to pull them through the accelerated growth during the "stretch". Failure to provide that extra boost then, results in earlier than normal chlorosis.


----------



## degenerative_disc (Aug 9, 2009)

Here are some pics of problem I just took as it was time for my girls to wake up.


----------



## degenerative_disc (Aug 9, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Helloo DD
> 
> Click 'Quote' at the bottom right and fill this in
> 
> ...


 
SOIL:
Organic soil with MG slow release nutes 

How long has this problem been going on?

Last couple days with this plant others are doing fine and on same feeding

What STRAIN are you growing?

Bagseed

What was the establishing technique? (seed or clone?)

From seed

What is the age of your plants?

All three girls are about 3 months old now

How long have they been in the soil mixture they are in now?

from start

How Tall are the plants?

Sick one is about 20 inches

What PHASE (seedling, vegetative or flower) are the plants in?

Flower

What Technique are you using? (SOG, SCROG etc)

Soil grow

What size pots are you using? (Include how many subjects to pot)

Not sure actual size about 5 liter I guess

What substrate/medium are you using? What brand of soil mixture are you using?(percentage of perlite, vermiculite...etc?)

Store bought organic with MG slow release nutes

What Nutrient's are you using?

How much of each nutrient are you using with how much water? *Knowing the brand is very helpful*

Right now I have them on Schultz big bloom 15-54-15 nutes

How often are you feeding?

If flowering, when did you switch over to using Bloom nutrients?

Couple weeks ago

What order are you mixing your nutrients? (example: veg nutes 1st, bloom 2nd ect)

What is the TDS/EC/PPM of your nutrients used?

Dont know

What is the pH of the "RUN-OFF"?

sits around 7 to 7.5

What method of pH test was administered? Using Strips? pH pen?

PH probe

How often are you watering?

Ussualy once a week

When was your last feeding and how often are you feeding?

yesterday and feed them my schultz big bloom and some molassas

What size bulb are you using?

I have 32000 lumes on plants 2 100 w HPS and 6 flows

What is the distance to the canopy?

About 4 inches

What is your RH Factor? (Relative Humidity)

I keep it at 40-45

What is the canopy temperature?

80-85

What is the Day/Night Temp? (Include fluctuation range)

Day 80-85
Night 70-75

What is the current Air Flow? (cfm etc.)

5 inch intake
2 5 inch exhaust out

Tell us about your ventilation, intake exhaust and when its running and not running ?

Intake and exhaust run all the time

Is the fan blowing directly at plant

Intake blows right on plants and dehumid when it fires up blows on plants

Is the grow substrate constantly wet or moist?

Is your water HARD or SOFT?

Rain water used

What water are you using? Reverse Osmosis (RO)? Tap? Bottled? Well water? Distilled? Mineral Wate

Rai water

Are you using water from a water softener? 

Has plant been recently pruned, cloned or pinched?

No

Have any pest chemicals been used? If so what and when?

Are plant's infected with pest's

Little black flys but got most of them gone


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 9, 2009)

degenerative_disc said:
			
		

> What is the pH of the "RUN-OFF"?
> 
> sits around 7 to 7.5
> 
> ...


 
Is it 1 of these probes?


----------



## degenerative_disc (Aug 9, 2009)

yes a little diff in appearance it is suppose to measure Light/PH/Moisture all in one.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 9, 2009)

You need to read this.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27943

Then when you realise how bad they are you need to buy digital.

People buy the best nutes they can get, the best lights, the best soil, the best of everything they can to aid growing yet always buy cheapo PH testers.

PH is 1 of the most important aspects of growing MJ.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=28984

I highly suspect your problem is PH related.

eace:


----------

